# Where oh where can I find aftermarket support for my 20vt?!?!



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

I have not had much luck finding anyone to help with modding my 200 20vt. I am looking to do a few minor things, one being the ecu, but other than suspension I haven't had much luck finding a place to buy performance parts. Where should I be looking?! Thanks fellows.


----------



## imprezadan (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Where oh where can I find aftermarket support for my 20vt?!?! (stockeasyvr6)*

Try http://www.tap1.com and http://www.intendedacceleration.com
I've taken a ride in a car much like yours, it definately was NOT stock, and it was VERY fast. The Audi 5cyl motors are very durable and the bottom ends are known for holding up to huge amounts of boost.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Where oh where can I find aftermarket support for my 20vt?!?! (stockeasyvr6)*

http://www.audiquattroparts.com
http://www.2bennett.com
http://www.andersonmotorsport.com
Steve


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Where oh where can I find aftermarket support for my 20vt?!?! (SteveAngry)*

These are all great links; I've been looking over the past few days. Does anyone have any reference to TAP or anyone else's chip: reliability, recommendation or preference? 2Bennett's chip is about $150 more than TAP's, but I've heard 2Bennett's name a lot more, too...
Also SJM Autotecknik offers an ECU upgrade for about $475. Any knowledge on that one??? Cheers.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Where oh where can I find aftermarket support for my 20vt?!?! (stockeasyvr6)*

I would trust SJM's chip over any of the others.


----------



## 10VTurboPower (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Where oh where can I find aftermarket support for my 20vt?!?! (billzcat1)*

if you want just a chip .. go with what everyone else said. i've found alot of people that actually fend away from the tap chip. If you want some serious HP gains you're looking at going with RS2 parts. An RS2 Turbo and Manifold with larger injectors and remapped ECU is good for 320hp EASY and can be tuned to go to 370hp. Most people with RS2 goodies usually go with the 370hp ECU. You should be seeing somewhere around 26psi with this set up and there are rave reviews wherever you go. They all are bolt on too.
>>Emanuel


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Where oh where can I find aftermarket support for my 20vt?!?! (10VTurboPower)*

belive Yummy can attest to the down sides of over-modding these cars...if I had one, I'd chip it and be done with it...


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Where oh where can I find aftermarket support for my 20vt?!?! (duandcc)*

I think I agree with you, Dave. I drive this car everyday and first off can't afford to do tons of upgrades, but more importantly do not want the headaches of maintenance off a high-powered machine. Hey, for a 14-year old family sedan, it holds its own! I'm even reluctant to upgrade the suspension on it, as a good friend and Audi mechanic who rallys said he wouldn't touch it; something with the weight of the car and the forgiveness off having just enough body roll, but I'm no scientist so I cannot attest the validity of this statement. Cheers.


----------



## Lars-Erik (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Where oh where can I find aftermarket support for my 20vt?!?! (200TeeCue)*

There are a few companys out here in WA that do some stellar work on Audis and have helped out my father and I on both of our cars, we seven Audis between us some more extreme than others but all in 1990-91 vintage. The shops are AVS in Chehalis WA and Achtuning in Redmond WA. I don't believe AVS has a website but I know Achtuning does. AVS supplied a chip and wastegate valve for My Fathers 1991 200 20v avant and it added a substantial amount of power, but is still very nice to drive on adaily basis, it will now smoke all four tires doing a hard launch. Achtuning Helped me out with brakes from stoptech for my 200 and my V8.


----------

